# Lexmark x1150



## ziomatrixacs (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey guys, I am on a real budget here and picked up a Lexmark x1150 printer/scanner/copier up for $15 out of a yard sale. The printer works, I know it does. I put the CD in and the install for OSX fails every time though. I am running Snow leopard so I googled it. Turns out SL dropped a lot of support for older printers which sucks on my part since I just need to make copies and back ups of my paperwork. I can boot up in XP and use the printer there but the program I need to use is mac only and generates a specific type of file. (Omnigraffle)

I went to the lexmark site and got a driver but that failed too. I plugged the scanner in and then it brought up an "All in one" screen. That is letting me scan but not print from my computer. At this point its driving me nuts because I am not trying to do anything complex. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## eliashuch (Mar 26, 2010)

I have the exact same problem have you resolved it yet?


----------



## ziomatrixacs (Mar 26, 2010)

ended up having to install it on my xp partition...


----------



## Ph1N3a5 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have solved this problem. I received a Lexmark 1100 from a friend who was done with it. I had the exact same problem the two of you indicated, here is how I solved it, it's simple.
So, run the installation program and when the window pops up that asks you to open the *print center* simply go to the *apple menu* and open the *system preferences * then select the *print and fax* icon and in the new window click the "+" sign. In the next window click on the Lexmark 1100 in the list and wait while your computer searches for the drivers. When the program finds the drivers simply close the window and continue with the installation.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 1, 2011)

The answer would probably help, if the model printer exists in the driver list. (hint - it doesn't!)

There's no drivers in 10.6 for either a Lexmark 1100 (an inkjet printer), or a Lexmark x1150 (all-in-one printer) - so, no driver will be magically found in OS X 10.6.
This is Lexmark's choice not to continue driver support for many printers, and not Apple's fault.
Time to move on to supported printers....


----------



## myhus (Apr 2, 2012)

The model number *Lexmark X1150*.

*Method 1:*
You may refer to the below links and use the troubleshooters. Check if it lists and helps resolve any issues: Open the Printer troubleshooter:
http://support.lexmark.com

*Method 2:*
You may check if you have the latest drivers installed for the device. You may refer to the below link for getting the latest drivers and check.
Lexmark X1150 Driver

Good Luck..


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 2, 2012)

Luck has little to do with this  
I prefer to rely on real information:
Again, Lexmark has decided not to support a variety of their older printers, after 10.4
Those suggested drivers for the X1150 do not work with 10.6


----------

